# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Is God like the DMV?

## Chantellabella

Don't get me wrong. I'm grateful for all my blessings.

It just seems that God's timing and mine are way off. Like you put in a prayer and you wait. You wait for a very long time sometimes. Then when you've moved on to another crisis in your life and that first prayer doesn't seem all that important, it comes in.............like a back order. 

I totally understand that there is a long line ahead of me and my puny needs and wants are inconsequential in the big picture thing. 

Maybe this is some type of lesson. Maybe God is trying to tell me that what I thought was really important wasn't really that important at all. And now that I have it, I see that I wasted a perfectly good number in the DMV line. 

Number 1,894,402, 100, 034, 290, 648, 293, 588, 002......................next! 

Sigh.

----------


## kc1895

Lol, the title of this thread made me laugh.  I was like "No, God isn't THAT mean to me."  I think you're right though that sometimes your prayers and needs go on back order.  Everything works in its own time.  Also, I received a quote on Twitter yesterday from the Zen Quotes account, and I'd like to share it with you:

"The hardest arithmetic to master is that which enables us to count our blessings."  -Eric Hoffer

The best mathematician in the world cannot master how to count those.

----------


## VickieKitties

Relax, have faith and watch for divine influence in your life.  ::):  Good things happen to nice ladies like you.

----------


## Misssy

God can kill me in my sleep and then can cross my prayers off his long list. If he is too busy to answer prayers then he can kill us.

and I would add that he can also stop making more of us = a longer god's to-do list

----------


## Chantellabella

> God can kill me in my sleep and then can cross my prayers off his long list. If he is too busy to answer prayers then he can kill us.
> 
> and I would add that he can also stop making more of us = a longer god's to-do list



I get angry too. More times than I'd like to admit. And I feel the same way. I'm one of those proverbial lightning bolt candidates. 

So you're not going to hear any disagreement here. 

I think that's what makes us human. We have the ability to both grab onto a faith and to lose that faith in the same moment. For me, it's when I feel hopeless. 

I guess because the only thing we can base trust and faith on is our human co-earth dwellers. And damn! They let us down more than the DMV does. 

So I hear ya.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Relax, have faith and watch for divine influence in your life.  Good things happen to nice ladies like you.



I'm working overtime talking to God. Just about every second, I feel I'm slipping down that slope. My heart tells me that God will roar for me, protect me, lead me to the right thing, but that dang fear crops up on me and I want to run. 

I have to tell you though................... you calling me a nice lady made me smile. There are many people out in the world who would beg to differ so you saying that means a lot.  ::):   Thanks!

----------


## Chantellabella

> Lol, the title of this thread made me laugh.  I was like "No, God isn't THAT mean to me."  I think you're right though that sometimes your prayers and needs go on back order.  Everything works in its own time.  Also, I received a quote on Twitter yesterday from the Zen Quotes account, and I'd like to share it with you:
> 
> "The hardest arithmetic to master is that which enables us to count our blessings."  -Eric Hoffer
> 
> The best mathematician in the world cannot master how to count those.



That quote is so true. We can't figure out the puzzle of who, what, when this life ceases and who, what, when whatever happens and why its all even in the picture. 

I know God has heard it all from me. But yet, he's never given up on me......even in my worst moods and anger. 

I even beg God to give me strength and courage to believe he has this. I've been shown so many times that God will work it out, that a sane person would question why my faith would even waver.  

But I'm human. And I'm a person who finds trust hard. And I tend to react to life with fear and running away. Only while I'm running do I say, "Oh wait. I need to turn around and beat the [BEEP] outta this monster." That's what I used to do. Now when I'm running I hear, "Let me roar for you." So I stop, fight the urge to beat the [BEEP] out of my opponent and try to wait for that lion to do it for me. 

And that's really hard. Just like waiting in the DMV line. You know you can't leave because you'll only have to come back and wait again. You know it does no good to raise a stink. The only sensible thing to do is get your papers ready (or do what you can) and let the mighty DMV counter person do the rest. 

Maybe I should just get a book to read while I wait, huh?

----------


## pepÃ©

i think i keep getting in the wrong line

once i get to the counter and they determine that i do, in fact, speak english, it seems that the line i was in was for plates, when i just needed to renew my DL or something

----------


## Chantellabella

> i think i keep getting in the wrong line
> 
> once i get to the counter and they determine that i do, in fact, speak english, it seems that the line i was in was for plates, when i just needed to renew my DL or something



I hear ya. I feel that way a lot of times too.

----------


## nothing

No, the DMV actually gets the job done eventually.

----------


## Lunaire

Mwuahahaha this thread reminds me of the Tv show Reaper. 

In it every DMV hosted a direct portal to Hell.  ::

----------

